# Digitalkamera für Hundeaufnahmen



## goldi (11. Januar 2004)

An alle Mitglieder,

wer kann mir Infos geben,suche eine Digitalkamera mit der ich Fotos von meinem Hund machen in jeder Situation,ob er Springt,Rennt oder sonstiges.Diese Bilder sollten zumindest hinterher gut anzuschauen sein.
Preis sollte irgendwo bei 400,-€ liegen

Wer hat Tipps....


Gruss
Goldi


----------



## Vitalis (11. Januar 2004)

Hi goldi,
wir wollen doch nicht mit Kanonen auf Hund.. äh Spatzen schießen, oder? 
Im Ernst mal, Deine Sony P51 müßte für normale Fotos doch vollkommen ausreichen. Du mußt uns sagen, was genau Du mit der Kamera vor hast oder womit Du mit Deiner jetztigen Cam unzufrieden bist, sonst können wir Dir nicht helfen.

Ich kann Dir schon ein paar sehr gute 400Euro-Cams zeigen, aber ich bezweifel, daß Du eine neue Kamera für Deine Zwecke brauchst.

Empfehlenswerte Kameras:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA80.asp
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA70.asp
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonDigitalIxus400.asp

Eigentlich ist es blödsinn Empfehlungen zu machen, wenn ich nicht weiß, was Deine Absichten sind... also erklär bitte mal 

Vitalis


----------



## goldi (11. Januar 2004)

*Photos*

Hallo Vitalis,

danke für deine Info,folgendes erstens ist das Handbuch so super beschrieben das man nicht weiss welche Einstellung man nehmen soll oder muss,zweiten möchte ich wie schon gesagt den Hund in Bewegung aufnehmen,und das klappt meistens nicht.Da es verschwommen wird.Es wäre sehr umfangreich alles zu schreiben aber ich denke es liegt an der Belichtung,aber im Handbuch steht leider nicht wie die beste Einstellung ist für Diese besagt Sony Kamera...

Vielleicht hast du Ja Infos worauf ich achten muss oder sollte.

Gruss
Goldi


----------



## Vitalis (11. Januar 2004)

Hm also mit bewegten Motiven ist es nicht leicht. Grundsätzlich folgendes: Es muß unbedingt genügend Licht vorhanden sein, damit die Fotos nicht unscharf werden. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, macht keine Kamera gute Fotos. Drinnen im Haus hat man meistens keine Chance. 

Du mußt also irgendwie für viel Licht sorgen. Am Tag im Freien und vor allem bei Sonnenschein dürften die Hundefotos eigentlich scharf werden. Oder wie wär es damit, den Kamera-Blitz zu benutzen? 

Natürlich gibt es teurere Kameras, die mit wenig Licht weniger Probleme haben und vielleicht auch schneller beim Fokussieren sind, aber ob Dir eine neue 400Euro-Kamera garantiert bessere Fotos liefert, kann ich Dir halt nicht  sicher sagen...

Gruß,
Vita


----------

